# Connexion hyper instable neufbox - macbook pro



## Mastadel (3 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Je tiens deja a preciser que depuis 2 semaines j arpente les forums a la recherche d une solution mais rien ny fait.

J ai acheté un macbook pro il y a 2 semaines. Il tourne sous OS X 10.8.2. C est mon premier mac. Je suis sur Neufbox NB4 depuis 5 ans. J ai un pc portable, un ipad et un iphone qui tourne nickel en wifi dessus. 

Mais a mon grand desepoir le macbook pro se connecte, mais perd hyper vite le debit, se coupe, revient, repart...bref c est un enfer pour moi qui bosse de mon domicile...

J ai essayé de changer de canal. J ai donné un IP fixe sur 192.168.1.1. J ai reparer les permissions du disque. J ai utiliser 1000 fois l assistant et le depannage. J ai essayé de passer en Wep suite a appel au service client sfr. 

Le souci c est qu a force j ai peur de tout deregler....mais ca continue a tourner nickel sur mon ipad par exemple avec lequel je vous ecris.

Je n arrive pas a me connecter en ethernet en plus.

Je precise que quand je suis au bureau (livebox pro)ou chez des amis, mon macbook pro marche nickel en wifi. Donc c est un probleme de parametrage avec la neufbox NB4.

Quelqu un pourrait il me donner vraiment la marche a suivre pour tout remettre d applomb car je suis perdu et je n y connais pas grand chose en informatique. Je peux vous donner d autres infos si vous avez besoin....

 ce serait trop sympa de m aider.

Merci d avance...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2013)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

si d'autres ordis, un iPhone, et un iPad se connectent normalement, à priori la Neufbox fonctionne normalement.

Si le Macbook se connecte normalement sur d'autres réseaux wifi, c'est qu'il fonctionne normalement.

La clé WEP n'est pas une solution (et est prohibée, trop peu sûre).
Le changement de canal est souvent la solution mais déjà testé.
La réparation des permissions est faite.

Il reste comme hypothèse que quelque chose est vérolé pour *CETTE* connexion (Macbook-Neufbox).

Première chose à tester : le réseau Neufbox est-il en tête de liste dans préférences système / réseau / avancé / wifi ?
Si non, le glisser en tête de liste, et tester la stabilité de la connexion.

Si pas mieux, il faut totalement supprimer la configuration de la connexion, et la re-créer en partant de zéro.

Recette à appliquer intégralement  (se munir de la clé de sécurité du réseau).

1.*Eteindre la Neufbox.*

2. Désactiver le wifi

3. Préférences système / réseau / Avancé / onglet "wifi", liste des réseaux préférés.

 Supprimer la connexion (sélectionner et cliquer sur le signe "-")

Onglet TCP/IP : configurer IPV4 : via DHCP
Faire "OK" et "Appliquer".

4. Trousseaux d'accès : 

- colonne de gauche : en haut sélectionner "session", en bas sélectionner "mots de passe", classer par "type", chercher les "mot de passe du réseau airport", et supprimer la ou les lignes correspondant à la connexion (clic droit, supprimer)

- colonne de gauche : en haut sélectionner "système",  classer par "type", chercher les "mot de passe du réseau airport", et supprimer la ou les lignes correspondant à la connexion (clic droit, supprimer)

5.Rallumer la neufbox et lui laisser faire tout son cycle de mise en route

6. Activer Airport/le wifi

7. Cliquer sur l'icône wifi de la barre de menu, choisir le réseau, la clé du réseau sera demandée.

8. Saisir la clé (cocher "afficher le mot de passe")


----------



## nicopulse (22 Octobre 2015)

J'ai le même problème...


----------

